# ???



## mike699 (Mar 28, 2009)

what factor causes the washed out look in feathers? like on a blue base bird the color fades to yellow? thanks mike


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Can you post a picture. *GEORGE


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Are you talking about lemon (extreme dilution)? The mutation that came out of South Africa?

http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/lemon.html


----------

